# Yeti lid warped



## angler_25 (Oct 30, 2007)

I've had my yeti about six months and noticed last week that the lid is beginning to warp. The cooler is stored in my garage which never gets too hot. Has anyone else had this problem and will yeti fix this?


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

contact them via email and send pictures. If warrantied, they will send you a return label and ship a new cooler within a couple weeks.


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

Mine is warped as well it came that way and never keeps Ice.... That is why I sell Brute coolersI went fishing fri. and still have ice in it now.. My Yeti was filled thursday and I had hot beer on friday


----------



## angler_25 (Oct 30, 2007)

Racer......did you ever try contacting yeti to get it replaced?


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

angler_25 said:


> Racer......did you ever try contacting yeti to get it replaced?


No kiddin! Thats an expensive friggin' cooler to have it not function as designed/advertised. I'm afraid that i would not be keeping my mouth shut, at all, if i bought a Yeti and it was screwed up.


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

No I never did ...I guess I shoud have..Like I said it has never sealed


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

I wish you the best with it...I didnt keep any paperwork on it and I had paid cash for it so I just figured there was no point..Let us know how it works out for you

Racer


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Maybe that's why you see people standing on them to cast. They're keeping the beer cold.
"Wildly Stronger, Financed Longer!"


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh no...not again. I don't care if you stole it Yeti will replace it.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Why are they warping in the first place?


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

*Warranty Information*

*GET YOUR YETI BACK OUTSIDE*

YETI Coolers are made to last and are backed by a 5 year warranty* against defects in material and workmanship. Proof of purchase is required. This warranty applies only to the original owner. This warranty is void if the cooler is used commercially (a for profit business), structurally altered or subjected to stress beyond the physical limits of the materials used in body or components, or is damaged as a result of abnormal use. Normal wear and tear is not warrantied. This warranty does not include any manufacturer responsibility for any incidental or consequential damages resulting from the use of the cooler.
Here is how to get your YETI fixed and back outside:

Submit a warranty claim by contacting YETI Coolers at (512) 394-9384, or by completing Warranty Request Form
Send us your YETI Cooler (please include the Return ID #)
YETI Coolers will inspect the product and repair or replace, at our option, any product determined by YETI to be a manufacturerâ€™s defect
YETI Mailing Address
Attention : Returns
YETI Coolers
3411 Hidalgo St
Austin, TX 78702


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I stand corrected Racer. I'm just sick of the cooler BS and the same ole comments from a certain few. Buy what you want and quit trying to influence others to act the same. I have several of them all and the only ones that are sub sufficient are this one particular brand. I won't even mention the name but I'd bet most can guess.
Fact is I just bought another yeti Friday, It's a tan 65qt for drinks on the boat. Too far to drive to El Campo for a Brute.
One more thing, the store in ElC had the same yeti for $10 more than the store here in Needville. I wish the Needville store carried both brands.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

mstrelectricman said:


> I stand corrected Racer. I'm just sick of the cooler BS and the same ole comments from a certain few. Buy what you want and quit trying to influence others to act the same. I have several of them all and the only ones that are sub sufficient are this one particular brand. I won't even mention the name but I'd bet most can guess.
> Fact is I just bought another yeti Friday, It's a tan 65qt for drinks on the boat. Too far to drive to El Campo for a Brute.
> One more thing, the store in ElC had the same yeti for $10 more than the store here in Needville. I wish the Needville store carried both brands.


no one is forcing you to open threads about yeti's. You know what the threads are going to be like already.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Gilbert said:


> no one is forcing you to open threads about yeti's. You know what the threads are going to be like already.


Brush your teeth, your breath still smells like charizo...and get back to mowing.:slimer:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

mstrelectricman said:


> Brush your teeth, your breath still smells like charizo...and get back to mowing.:slimer:


stay at work late, got some trim to finish at your house.


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

mstrelectricman said:


> Oh no...not again. I don't care if you stole it Yeti will replace it.


As bad as I hate to admit it I think mstrelectricman is correct!!!! I just talked to Yeti and they were very nice and GREAT to deal with they are sending me a fed ex pick up pre paid and said I would have a new cooler in a few weeks...So thanks for your input

Racer


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Gilbert said:


> stay at work late, got some trim to finish at your house.


I work from my house fool, and the trim's at work.:slimer:


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

I sell brute coolers at my shop! I am also about to have nu Ice so if you have not tried it you need to it is some neat stuff


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

RACER said:


> I sell brute coolers at my shop! I am also about to have nu Ice so if you have not tried it you need to it is some neat stuff


I'll give you $50 for the yeti. Wouldn't want to be seen with the competitions cooler in your possession. It will look bad.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

RACER said:


> I sell brute coolers at my shop! I am also about to have nu Ice so if you have not tried it you need to it is some neat stuff


Fact is I need one around the Roadie size for the boat, we want to use it for iced down baits with shaved ice layers between layers of baits. Whatcha got and how would you get it to me?


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

I was going to be nice about your mowing so dont get me started!!! lol I was going to ask you to start mowing my yard also but not if you are going to make fun of my coolers!


----------



## Daddio (Sep 6, 2006)

Does anyone know how to disable the beer rationing system on a yeti?
Problem is get a beer,close the lid it locks itself for 20 minutes no more Beer no matter how hard you pull.

Guess I am going have to buy one of those custom drains in the classifieds !


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

Mail seem to work ..or maybe I can give it to Gilbert when he gets done with my yard and washing my truck and he can drop it off when he is doing yours????


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

RACER said:


> Mail seem to work ..or maybe I can give it to Gilbert when he gets done with my yard and washing my truck and he can drop it off when he is doing yours????


No way I'd trust Gilbert and my kid does our yard.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

was this a problem on a standard white one or the tan type. a dealer for yeti said they had had some issues with a batch or two of the tan ones.


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

Daddio I was on the phone with Yeti and they said they were not supposed to lock up like that


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

My Igloo lid is warped but it is because my fat BIL sat on it one day.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

tec said:


> My Igloo lid is warped but it is because my fat BIL sat on it one day.


The high end coolers are fat BIL and SIL proof. I think that's one of the features that makes em so expensive!


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

I did loose my pet goat the last time my yard was done?????


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

RACER said:


> I sell brute coolers at my shop! I am also about to have nu Ice so if you have not tried it you need to it is some neat stuff


What is nu Ice?:help:



Daddio said:


> Does anyone know how to disable the beer rationing system on a yeti?
> Problem is get a beer,close the lid it locks itself for 20 minutes no more Beer no matter how hard you pull.
> 
> Guess I am going have to buy one of those custom drains in the classifieds !


The custom drain plugs work great!:brew:



RACER said:


> I did loose my pet goat the last time my yard was done?????


Cabrito anyone?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

driftfish20 said:


> What is nu Ice?:help:


your googler is broken?

http://nu-ice.com/


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

I just back out the factory drain plug about 1/4-1/2 turn, release pressure, and open lid...what's the hold up


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Between my friend best friend and myself we have atleast 8 yetis. One lid started to warp. He took it back to yeti in Austin and they gave him a new one before he left. They also hooked him up with other items. He said they were as nice as could be and wanted to do everything to keep him happy and our business.


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

*Nu Ice*



speckle-catcher said:


> your googler is broken?
> 
> http://nu-ice.com/


Who woke you up???

just sayin


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

speckle-catcher said:


> your googler is broken?
> 
> http://nu-ice.com/


Actually, no!

Never sure of RACER's spelling ability cause he has fat fingers!

Thanks for the link!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Gilbert shouldn't own a Yeti, he should be the contents of a Yeti.... dumped over the side of a boat about 100 miles offshore.


----------



## alant (Dec 7, 2006)

mstrelectricman said:


> The high end coolers are fat BIL and SIL proof. I think that's one of the features that makes em so expensive!


Fat SIL PROOF? Wow. Guaranteed not to melt under extreme pressure?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

*Yeti*



driftfish20 said:


> Actually, no!
> 
> Never sure of RACER's spelling ability cause he has fat fingers!
> 
> Thanks for the link!


talk about no RESPECT??? Now that was an uncalled for ball bustin rite there!!!!!


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

*yeti*



InfamousJ said:


> Gilbert shouldn't own a Yeti, he should be the contents of a Yeti.... dumped over the side of a boat about 100 miles offshore.


I dont understand the hating on Gilbert he can have a yeti cooler it will keep his water cool while he is Mowing

Just sayin


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

RACER said:


> talk about no RESPECT??? Now that was an uncalled for ball bustin rite there!!!!!


if he really wanted to bust your balls...he'd have to kick your wife's purse.

:slimer:


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

alant said:


> Fat SIL PROOF? Wow. Guaranteed not to melt under extreme pressure?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was just guessing cause I have no experience with fat SILs on my boat. If women ain't good lookin they ain't allowed on my boat!:slimer:


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

speckle-catcher said:


> if he really wanted to bust your balls...he'd have to kick your wife's purse.
> 
> :slimer:


Ouch!!!! rotflmao

Now that was a good one.... at least he can reach that high


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

speckle-catcher said:


> if he really wanted to bust your balls...he'd have to kick your wife's purse.
> 
> :slimer:


OUCH!


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

RACER said:


> Ouch!!!! rotflmao
> 
> Now that was a good one.... at least he can reach that high


I greened him for that one.


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

that was so good I will green him myself!!!


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

speckle-catcher said:


> if he really wanted to bust your balls...he'd have to kick your wife's purse.
> 
> :slimer:


I had to figure out how to green you for that one.....LOL


----------



## Seein' Spots (Apr 27, 2012)

They will definitely replace it. My 65 warped about a year ago, I emailed them, sent them pics, and had a shipping label within hours. Sent it back, with no proof of purchase or anything, and had my brand new 65 in a week. They'll take care of you if you get in contact with them.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

My Yeti on my 35 is warped a little. But I cant send them back cause they have the red X on the bottom lol. Had a friend that was getting trailer loads of Reject Yeti's. Bought them less than half price. They still work good in the back of the razors to get muddy and hold ice decent.


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm a die hard yeti guy. Hate the brutes from a bad experience. My yeti warped last weekend. Sent it in Monday brand new one came in today. They had a bad batch and the lid separated from the inner foam. Hand down best customer service I ever experienced.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

My cooler is better than your cooler! :slimer:


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

letsgofishbro said:


> I'm a die hard yeti guy. Hate the brutes from a bad experience. My yeti warped last weekend. Sent it in Monday brand new one came in today. They had a bad batch and the lid separated from the inner foam. Hand down best customer service I ever experienced.


One bad experience with Brute? They seem like they take care of their CS around here. What happened?

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## 999 (Dec 2, 2004)

Daddio said:


> Does anyone know how to disable the beer rationing system on a yeti?
> Problem is get a beer,close the lid it locks itself for 20 minutes no more Beer no matter how hard you pull.
> 
> Guess I am going have to buy one of those custom drains in the classifieds !


Call them, they will send a small piece of textured 3m tape that you put on the seal. It really helped it. Now only very occasionally does it lock like that now.


----------

